# Looking for players in Elk Grove, CA.



## adonias_d (Mar 3, 2005)

A new campaign has been starting, but a few more folks would be great to have. Right now we could use 2-3 more people for a 3.5 game in a custom world.

We have a small forum for the game if you would care to look:

http://www.assiapenryn.com/forum/index.php?forum=1

Thanks.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Jul 23, 2005)

*Fine Faerunian Gaming*

Our crew is running a 3.5 _FRCS_ campaign in Sac (Arden-Arcade area) and we could use one more player.

Drop us a line at <thayan_menace@yahoo.com>, if you're interested.


----------

